# Hybrid coatings! Can LSP's get any better?



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I've been lucky enough to play around with a ton of waxes, sealants, coatings, etc, but the ones that really stand out and grab my attention are the relatively new hybrid coatings appearing on the market. 

There was Kancoat and Exo aerosol hybrid coating which was stupidly easy to use, looked awesome, but the durability just wasn't there. Cost a fortune due to shipping of aerosols too. Close, but no cigar. 

The new ArtDeShine hybrid coatings I've been lucky enough to play with like ArtDeNano, ArtDeSpiros 3 and 5, and ArtDeSicko are still stupidly easy to use, look awesome, they got the durability now, and they are extremely cheap due to no aerosol. Gtechniq has got the new Exo V2 being released soon too, so exciting times ahead! I expect this forum to be flooded with talk about these new hybrids in the coming months, and no, I don't believe they are all hype this time around. 

So seems we can have our cake and eat it too! Take the new £20 ArtDeShine ArtDeSicko 30ml hybrid coating for instance.

The gloss is epic!










The darkening and renewing effect is epic!










The nice tight beading is epic!










Durability is MUCH better than the old aerosol Kancoat ever was! This one will actually resist an APC wipe down! :lol:

I'm a wax man at heart, but these hybrids are tipping me over the edge! I haven't seen a wax at any price point give such a gloss as these hybrids can, and these new hybrids will out bead, and out last them too! 

Is this the end of waxes for me? for instance I still have 7 x 50ml DefWax waxes that I got before christmas and haven't touched, and to be honest, I just don't want to try them out. 

£20 for a hybrid coating that will out gun ANY of my much more expensive waxes? I don't know whether to be happy or sad. Could I be done with waxes forever?

What's the down side to all of this? The prep..... Paint has to be perfectly clean for coatings. No slapping on a glaze to hide swirls. But guess what, theres new coating technology out there for that now too! I haven't tried it, but it looks like the Japanese company Modesta might just have something worth while! 

If these Hybrids are where the future of LSP's are heading, looks like I'm fine with that! :thumb:

.


----------



## PeteT (Feb 26, 2006)

Where is this wonder sealant available to buy?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

I couldn’t agree more and saw the writing on the wall last summer when applying original formula C1 and Exo to my car. I also sold high end waxes as a result. :thumb:

Whilst the performance of these products is not in doubt there are serious potential health issues associated with some, mainly Si02, coatings that are not being addressed sufficiently. 

However, nothing will replace the pleasure of lovingly applying a high end wax by hand to you weekend toy or garage queen. :thumb:

Alan W


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Man I need to beg, borrow n steal :lol:


----------



## Artdeshine (Aug 21, 2012)

*not sio2*

Hi alan this is not sio2 is another form of chemical and is eco friendly.

under going third party test in Sg so called ECO class.



Alan W said:


> I couldn't agree more and saw the writing on the wall last summer when applying original formula C1 and Exo to my car. I also sold high end waxes as a result. :thumb:
> 
> Whilst the performance of these products is not in doubt there are serious potential health issues associated with some, mainly Si02, coatings that are not being addressed sufficiently.
> 
> ...


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

You sold your waxes Alan? 

I've always said I was a wax man, but I think im broken....


----------



## danwel (Feb 18, 2007)

Looks awesome, I think im gonna be needing one lol


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

alfred said:


> Hi alan this is not sio2 is another form of chemical and is eco friendly.
> 
> under going third party test in Sg so called ECO class.


Thanks Alfred - I was talking more *in general *about some of the new age 'coatings' and not directing this at ADS.


----------



## Artdeshine (Aug 21, 2012)

*dun worry*

Hi alan i know.

is good you pointed so at least i can tell everyone this. and fair to the user hehhehe:lol::lol::lol::lol:



Alan W said:


> Thanks Alfred - I was talking more *in general *about some of the new age 'coatings' and not directing this at ADS.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

AaronGTi said:


> Man I need to beg, borrow n steal :lol:


Why do you think I brought myself 6 bottles of the stuff! So cheap, so epic!


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

-Raven- said:


> You sold your waxes Alan?
> 
> I've always said I was a wax man, but I think im broken....


:lol: Everything has gone except some Vintage and Crystal Rock - they are just too good to part with! 

Alan W


----------



## TooFunny (Sep 18, 2012)

And where can this be purchased then?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

TooFunny said:


> And where can this be purchased then?


ArtDeShine or Gtechniq are the ones with the hybrids :thumb:


----------



## Artdeshine (Aug 21, 2012)

*one year ration*

one year ration

can be apply on rim and also house toilet wall tile to keep the water runing
no stain hahaah

:lol::lol::lol::lol:


-Raven- said:


> Why do you think I brought myself 6 bottles of the stuff! So cheap, so epic!


----------



## TooFunny (Sep 18, 2012)

-Raven- said:


> ArtDeShine or Gtechniq are the ones with the hybrids :thumb:


Thanks, I am aware of this, I am asking where it can actually be purchased from though, website/reseller etc. Cheers.


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Im quite late in getting into the hybrid sealants....I held off as long as i could and believed using the likes of Swissvax Shield, Dodo Juice Purple Haze Pro, or SNH you were getting the best of both worlds (wax and sealant combo), but havin tried the likes of Wolfs Chemicals Body Wrap then onto Hard Body and transitioning over to Gtechniq C1/Exo and now Exo v2, I think the likes of these products have made many waxes redundant. I know many will say they are too "clinical" and doesnt give a warm glow to the paint etc....but they excel in performance (durability, scratch resistance an more) and application. Some of these products offering into years worth of protection. Dont then forget the ease of maintaining the protection/finish to the paintwork.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

TooFunny said:


> Thanks, I am aware of this, I am asking where it can actually be purchased from though, website/reseller etc. Cheers.


PM Stangalang or Alfred for ArtDeShine mate. Awesome guys to deal with! :thumb:


----------



## Audi m8 (Feb 6, 2013)

Hi,

Looks awesome finish!! Was thinking about getting a hi Q wax, but now this looks like an interesting option...

Is it good for any type/colour of paint? Also, what follow up maintenance is needed to keep that wonderful finish.

I have a solid black (brilliant black) Audi, so wonder how this would be...??

Interesting stuff :thumb:


----------



## CodHead (Sep 21, 2012)

Boohoo. My wife wants a new kitchen so I have to cut down on my purchases!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Audi m8 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Looks awesome finish!! Was thinking about getting a hi Q wax, but now this looks like an interesting option...
> 
> ...


I've got a black Lexus IS-F that will be getting the ArtDeSicko hybrid coating treatment, It's the one I've found that will darken and deepen the paint nicely. I don't really like the bright reflective look that coatings can give black, but this one adds a real nice gloss.

I'll dig up some pics of a few black cars with it. :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Prism Detailing said:


> Im quite late in getting into the hybrid sealants....I held off as long as i could and believed using the likes of Swissvax Shield, Dodo Juice Purple Haze Pro, or SNH you were getting the best of both worlds (wax and sealant combo), but havin tried the likes of Wolfs Chemicals Body Wrap then onto Hard Body and transitioning over to Gtechniq C1/Exo and now Exo v2, I think the likes of these products have made many waxes redundant. I know many will say they are too "clinical" and doesnt give a warm glow to the paint etc....but they excel in performance (durability, scratch resistance an more) and application. Some of these products offering into years worth of protection. Dont then forget the ease of maintaining the protection/finish to the paintwork.


I know what you mean! I knew something was wrong when I was standing in an isle infront of a shelf full of Japanese waxes like Soft99 Premium Authentic for absolutely dirt cheap and I didn't buy any. I am nearly out of Naviwax Dark and I want to replace it, but I walked away with nothing. 

To me these hybrids don't look so clinical, theres something a bit more to them. Still not there yet, but enough to make me start forgetting about waxes.

I've got myself some PolishAngel coatings and wax hybrids to play around with too, I think the days of me buying a 'traditional expensive wax' could be over....


----------



## Artdeshine (Aug 21, 2012)

*can use it as maintenance*

for first time apply dry.

every months can apply with damp sponge applicator as maintenance. Just ligth coat will do.

and your black will be more deep black



Audi m8 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Looks awesome finish!! Was thinking about getting a hi Q wax, but now this looks like an interesting option...
> 
> ...


----------



## tom-225 (Aug 30, 2009)

That Modesta polish that has been mentioned has an RRP of around £120 per 200ml so I know I wont be going near the stuff reguardless of quality.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Here you go Audi m8. The undercover pics made for sick reflection shots, but these two bad boys looked a nice dark black!

This BMW 335i had ArtDeSicko hybrid used as a topper. It looked real sinister, and was one of my favorites! 










This black Lamborghini Super Leggera had about 27 coats of ArtDeSicko hybrid on it! :lol:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

tom-225 said:


> That Modesta polish that has been mentioned has an RRP of around £120 per 200ml so I know I wont be going near the stuff reguardless of quality.


Holy crap! :doublesho

There goes that idea....


----------



## dreampuzz (May 21, 2011)

where can i get some in singapore?


----------



## Artdeshine (Aug 21, 2012)

*call me or pm me*



dreampuzz said:


> where can i get some in singapore?


Can get in malaysia, indonesia taiwan USA, EU and thailand

my number is 83338199.


----------



## Audi m8 (Feb 6, 2013)

Pics look great Raven, thanks for posting.

Think my black TT needs some of this stuff...?!

Also have A1 with red and black roof. Should do well also 

Obviously a lot is down to good prep. I'll keep following to see others input.

Cheers guys :thumb:


----------



## ph0 (Aug 16, 2012)

What's up with all this hype? Can you convert MUCH BETTER into real numbers? And seriously showing off perfectly polished NEW car like LAMBO makes no sense. Every damn coating/wax would look awesome on every car that was prepared right.


----------



## TooFunny (Sep 18, 2012)

ph0 said:


> What's up with all this hype? Can you convert MUCH BETTER into real numbers? And seriously showing off perfectly polished NEW car like LAMBO makes no sense. Every damn coating/wax would look awesome on every car that was prepared right.


Why does it make no sense? Generally people on here that would be looking to apply a COATING would want to perfect their paint before applying it, so it makes complete sense.
Plus, who do you know that's bought a new car and it already had perfect paint :wall::lol:


----------



## ph0 (Aug 16, 2012)

Let me say this straight. I am not saying that these coatings are bad, it's just too many manufacturers come and hype their product even though they have nothing extra ordinary about them. They are all the same. As i said, polish any new or old car and put any LSP and you would not tell any difference. So why this hybrid coating is special? Yeah price is nice, durability is MUCH BETTER (give actual numbers) and that's it. Why this and not EXO v2(they have actual numbers)? Since gtech came first with their hybrid EXO, even though hybrid technologies aka waxes, maybe even sealants been there before...


----------



## TooFunny (Sep 18, 2012)

IMO, the way your posts come across they're just a bit aggressive...

As you say why this and not EXOv2, that simply answered comes down to choice plain and simple, if one person only made one product there would be very little motivation to make better versions later on.

Plus I think you'll find that if you were to polish two cars to the same standard and then comare a hybrid coating to a wax in a 50 mile drive in the rain you would see a MASSIVE difference!!!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

ph0 said:


> Let me get this straight. I am not saying that these coatings are bad, it's just too many manufacturers come and hype their product even though they have nothing extra ordinary about them. They are all the same. As i said, polish any new or old car and put any LSP and you would not tell any difference. So why this hybrid coating is special? Yeah price is nice, durability is MUCH BETTER (give actual numbers) and that's it. Why this and not EXO v2(they have actual numbers)? Since gtech came first with their hybrid EXO, even though hybrid technologies aka waxes, maybe even sealants been there before...


if only you knew the truth! :lol:


----------



## TooFunny (Sep 18, 2012)

-Raven- said:


> if only you knew the truth! :lol:


Go on then..........


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

TooFunny said:


> Go on then..........


just ask yourself where these coatings come from. :thumb:


----------



## ph0 (Aug 16, 2012)

TooFunny said:


> IMO, the way your posts come across they're just a bit aggressive...
> 
> Plus I think you'll find that if you were to polish two cars to the same standard and then comare a hybrid coating to a wax in a 50 mile drive in the rain you would see a MASSIVE difference!!!


I would call it "straight, blunt" opinion. I'm talking about looks not the technological difference. Yes, wax is just inferior product compared to these sealants.


-Raven- said:


> if only you knew the truth!


Well all those manufacturers doesn't mention that product was created in Japan or Korea


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

ph0 said:


> I would call it "straight, blunt" opinion. I'm talking about looks not the technological difference. Yes, wax is just inferior product compared to these sealants.
> 
> Well all those manufacturers doesn't mention that product was created in Japan or Korea


ArtDeShine got the government issued 'made in Singapore' logo! 

If you talking looks, I suggest you buy your Exo V2, and compare it to other coatings like Max Protect, Echelon, C.Quartz, Opti-Coat, then your opinion will change. :thumb:


----------



## TooFunny (Sep 18, 2012)

So what you're saying is EXOv2 is just a rip off of ArtDeShine's product? And that it isn't up to the looks of older tech coatings like CQ, Max Protect, Opti-Coat etc?


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

TooFunny said:


> Go on then..........


One word hint from me...................................Kancoat.

Alan W


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

TooFunny said:


> So what you're saying is EXOv2 is just a rip off of ArtDeShine's product? And that it isn't up to the looks of older tech coatings like CQ, Max Protect, Opti-Coat etc?


no, I'm saying these hybrids look better, and different. :thumb:


----------



## ph0 (Aug 16, 2012)

On 95% defect free car i doubt i would see the difference and even if it was it would be very subtle difference. Just like applying expensive waxes and cheap ones. Nobody would tell a difference as seen here in forums before. So it's just personal opinion.

Raven, they look different because hybrid is inorganic base + organic layer, so yeah high gloss sterile look mixed with wet/deep wax look. That's the real difference but basically a lot of people wouldn't tell. And as i said earlier can you convert _much better_ into actual numbers.


----------



## TooFunny (Sep 18, 2012)

Hold on you've lost me, since when is opticoat, CQ or Max Protect hybrids? I thought the whole hybrid tech was an inorganic base layer with an organic top layer for the hydrophobic functionality, of which so far I have only seen exo and artdeshine....


----------



## ph0 (Aug 16, 2012)

They are not. He is just saying they look different compared to hybrid. But i guess people who are not in this car care stuff wouldn't tell any difference.


----------



## TooFunny (Sep 18, 2012)

ph0 said:


> They are not. He is just saying they look different compared to hybrid. But i guess people who are not in this car care stuff wouldn't tell any difference.


Ah yeah i got ya, sorry read it the wrong way round.....:wall:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

ph0 said:


> On 95% defect free car i doubt i would see the difference and even if it was it would be very subtle difference. Just like applying expensive waxes and cheap ones. Nobody would tell a difference as seen here in forums before. So it's just personal opinion.


here we go again.... 



ph0 said:


> Raven, they look different because hybrid is inorganic base + organic layer, so yeah high gloss sterile look mixed with wet/deep wax look. That's the real difference but basically a lot of people wouldn't tell. And as i said earlier can you convert _much better_ into actual numbers.


So many layers out of the one bottle! 

Do you want advertised numbers like that 2 year plus 'ultra durable hybrid coating' that couldn't withstand a wipe over with APC? Or real world numbers? 

These single matrix hybrids are not as durable as other si02 coatings, despite what ever marketing BS you read. Real world testing sorts that rubbish out real quick! I think if you get a year out of any of these, you're doing really well.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

-Raven- said:


> no, I'm saying these hybrids look better, and different. :thumb:


In my limited experience I have found hybrid products to be less bright or sharp than ceramic or glass coatings and to offer slightly greater depth and warmth compared with them. A bit like the difference between a polymer sealant and a wax actually. :lol:

However, as we all know these differences are very hard to spot and can be influenced by your expectations and preferences etc. .

What do you think Matty - what differences do you see?

Alan W


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Alan W said:


> In my limited experience I have found hybrid products to be less bright or sharp than ceramic or glass coatings and to offer slightly greater depth and warmth compared with them. A bit like the difference between a polymer sealant and a wax actually. :lol:
> 
> However, as we all know these differences are very hard to spot and can be influenced by your expectations and preferences etc. .
> 
> ...


yes, your description is a great one I think!

It's the ArtDeSicko hybrid that does it for me, mainly for the darkening and richening effect it has, it's something I especially look out for. The ArtDeNano has a lot less darkening, but seems to show more depth in comparison. In the bottle, the ArtDeSicko is a bit milky, and the ArtDeNano is completely clear.

The old Kancoat seemed to have a harder shine look to it. These to me are all glossier than the si02 coatings I've used, which in turn look a lot better than Opti-coat, which I think looks worst of all out of the coatings. I think the promoter that the particular coating uses seems to make the biggest difference. The alcohol ones tend to look more bright hard glass look, and the oil ones more candy look. Even different concentrations of MEK will give a slightly different look.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

tom-225 said:


> That Modesta polish that has been mentioned has an RRP of around £120 per 200ml so I know I wont be going near the stuff reguardless of quality.


And by the sounds of it, it isn't actually all that quality :thumb:


----------



## ph0 (Aug 16, 2012)

-Raven- said:


> ArtDeShine got the government issued 'made in Singapore' logo!


Who the hell cares? You hire specialists in chemistry and they create stuff for you. Who cares who and where it was created. It's not like Alfred or some other guys from artdeshine are doctors in chemistry, right? You pay money, people create stuff, you do the hype.


-Raven- said:


> here we go again....


Come on man. Coatings add gloss/depth/whatever but it's all (90% or more) in prep. 


-Raven- said:


> These single matrix hybrids are not as durable as other si02 coatings, despite what ever marketing BS you read. Real world testing sorts that rubbish out real quick! I think if you get a year out of any of these, you're doing really well.


You don't need to be genius to tell that. Organic stuff can't be as durable as inorganic. And I would not even bother with something that doesn't last at least 1 year. And talking about rubbish, saying it's MUCH BETTER isn't rubbish?


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Just give up and stick to your Collinite ph0. The world will be a better place because of it.


----------



## ph0 (Aug 16, 2012)

-Raven- said:


> Just give up and stick to your Collinite ph0. The world will be a better place because of it.


Why u mentioned collinite? I hate wax ever since i bought my first bottle of collinite, lol  It's just so inferior compared to sealants/coatings. Hybrid coatings do look very nice, all the good stuff from organic layer without all the bad stuff from it.
EDIT. Oh you checked some of my old posts, lol


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

You do know Alfred IS a chemist, and IS making the products, and IS making products for others you know as well right?


----------



## ph0 (Aug 16, 2012)

No, i don't. He is?:wall:


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

ph0 said:


> Who the hell cares? You hire specialists in chemistry and they create stuff for you. Who cares who and where it was created. It's not like Alfred or some other guys from artdeshine are doctors in chemistry, right? You pay money, people create stuff, you do the hype.
> 
> Come on man. Coatings add gloss/depth/whatever but it's all (90% or more) in prep.
> 
> You don't need to be genius to tell that. Organic stuff can't be as durable as inorganic. And I would not even bother with something that doesn't last at least 1 year. And talking about rubbish, saying it's MUCH BETTER isn't rubbish?


If you new who made what for who without sounding rude I would be quiet before you make a fool of yourself, I would agree with you in one sense most of it is in the prep work but coatings can darken and lighten paint and as peoples eyes see things differently no one will ever agree on what they see concerning wax sealants etc but yes they can add something to a polished surface the average person might not notice a difference but from putting coatings on lots of cars you could say your eyes do learn to tell differences its like Opti-coat great coating but really does add nothing special to the look of a car while others I have seen do.

As for what has been said about EXo V1 its true use the wrong product on it and the hydrophobic part will be gone which is really what your paying for as it is very hydrophobic.

as far as artdesicko is concerned this will be a big product this year a long with EXO V2 these will be very comparable products and I am sure some people will do some side by side REAL world testing.

How do you know what lasts a year do you go on what the manufacture tells you as often there tests are done on glass where bonding is stronger? have you put many sealants on your car and seen what happens after 12 months with no tops ups and no wax shampoos used ? or have you been lucky enough to see a QUV chamber on coatings.

" hire specialists in chemistry and they create stuff for you"

yes they do but as we know quality varies a lot for every brand one always has to be one better then the other.

back to original question are Hybrids the future yes until they finally release a fast sheeting hydrophilic coating that lasts or a super hydrophobic coating with contact angle above 150 that lasts.

Of course these are only my thought please feel free to tell me to sod of I wont take it personally :thumb:


----------



## ph0 (Aug 16, 2012)

Don't know anything about artdeshine, but gtechiq was there before it and i guess they have more money and resources and they have improved their EXO(which by itself is good product) even further. This is the first hybrid coating from artdeshine right? So i would put my money on EXO v2.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

ph0 said:


> Don't know anything about artdeshine, but gtechiq was there before it and i guess they have more money and resources and they have improved their EXO(which by itself is good product) even further. This is the first hybrid coating from artdeshine right? So i would put my money on EXO v2.


You need to stop all your assumptions and do some research. 

Alan W


----------



## orbital (Dec 28, 2010)

Of course these are only my thought please feel free to tell me to sod of I wont take it personally errr okay then sod off lee :wave: well you did say :lol:


----------



## ph0 (Aug 16, 2012)

Alan W said:


> You need to do stop all your assumptions and do some research.
> 
> Alan W


So they have a lot of stuff, but all of it is in testing stage? Right...


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

ph0 said:


> Don't know anything about artdeshine, but gtechiq was there before it and i guess they have more money and resources and they have improved their EXO(which by itself is good product) even further. This is the first hybrid coating from artdeshine right? So i would put my money on EXO v2.


Many on hear prefer certain brands nothing wrong with that and I wont argue with you about it like I said they are comparable products so will be interesting times ahead I suppose artdeshine is counted as new on detailing world so in some respects they will have to let there products do the talking over the next 12 months me personally I will keep doing what I enjoy and that's trying new products from ALL manufactures and seeing which I find the best again what I see on my car and tests I do others may find different this is the joy of detailing no one is always right and always something new to learn.



orbital said:


> Of course these are only my thought please feel free to tell me to sod of I wont take it personally errr okay then sod off lee :wave: well you did say :lol:


HAHA I am sure ill be seeing you soon your buying the drinks now :thumb:


----------



## TooFunny (Sep 18, 2012)

Alan W said:


> You need to stop all your assumptions and do some research.
> 
> Alan W


Alan, you're usually such a gtechniq advocate??....


----------



## ph0 (Aug 16, 2012)

Goodfella i'm not fan of any brands. Gtechniq is very hyped in these forums too. But i mentioned gtechniq because they have _hybrid_EXO coating. And the only flaw of EXO is chemical resistance, but seriously it's organic layer it can't be bulletproof right? 
And as you said artdeshine is new to the game, and i would bet on something that has been there before aka gtechniq, atleast for now..


----------



## orbital (Dec 28, 2010)

Goodfella36 said:


> Many on hear prefer certain brands nothing wrong with that and I wont argue with you about it like I said they are comparable products so will be interesting times ahead I suppose artdeshine is counted as new on detailing world so in some respects they will have to let there products do the talking over the next 12 months me personally I will keep doing what I enjoy and that's trying new products from ALL manufactures and seeing which I find the best again what I see on my car and tests I do others may find different this is the joy of detailing no one is always right and always something new to learn.
> 
> HAHA I am sure ill be seeing you soon your buying the drinks now :thumb:


no problem my man and looking forward to it.just waiting for slow coach (matt) although ive a feeling things are a bit busy for him just at the min :thumb:


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

ph0 said:


> So they have a lot of stuff, but all of it is in testing stage? Right...


I'm not going to be the one to spill the beans and blow some myths apart about some well known product retailers but the information is all 'out there' if you care to search for it on the www. 

Alan W


----------



## ph0 (Aug 16, 2012)

Alan W said:


> I'm not going to be the one to spill the beans and blow some myths apart about some well known product retailers but the information is all 'out there' if you care to search for it on the www.
> 
> Alan W


Why do you get offensive? Why would average Joe care where the coating came from? If the customer think price is right then it's right  You can't buy stuff from those laboratories for cheap anyway  And i've checked more info on artdeshine and found this "The ecommerce buying will be ready on June".


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

ph0 said:


> Why you do get offensive? Why would average Joe care where the coating came from? If they think prices is right then it's right  You can't buy stuff from those laboratories for cheap anyway  And i've checked more info on artdeshine and found this "The ecommerce buying will be ready on June".


he's not talking about ArtDeShine.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Alan W said:


> You need to stop all your assumptions and do some research.
> 
> Alan W


must be slow learner day today!


----------



## ph0 (Aug 16, 2012)

-Raven- said:


> he's not talking about ArtDeShine.


I've noticed it  BTW who cares if gtechniq's stuff is made in Japan or by japanese scientists? [email protected] said that himself and it's not like they were hiding it. Their products lived to the hype:thumb: and artdeshine has a lot to prove  Don't get offensive i'm not bashing artdeshine


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

TooFunny said:


> Alan, you're usually such a gtechniq advocate??....


Does it show? :lol: Original C1 and 2 coats of Exo V1 are still doing the business on the R32 after 9 months! :thumb: What does that tell you? 

Alan W


----------



## TooFunny (Sep 18, 2012)

To be honest I dunno anymore, I'm all confused to hell with all these posts?!?!? Who's the devil? Who's making each others products?!? Aaaargghhhh I'm just gonna start using my bloody ear wax from now on at least I know who made it and where it came from :thumb:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Alan W said:


> Does it show? :lol: Original C1 and 2 coats of Exo V1 are still doing the business on the R32 after 9 months! :thumb: What does that tell you?
> 
> Alan W


and you've sold your waxes! You've changed Alan! :lol:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

TooFunny said:


> To be honest I dunno anymore, I'm all confused to hell with all these posts?!?!? Who's the devil? Who's making each others products?!? Aaaargghhhh I'm just gonna start using my bloody ear wax from now on at least I know who made it and where it came from :thumb:


Just go back and read my first post and all will make sense once again.

Don't know what rattled the Collinite warriors cage, but another thread ruined by someone with no interest in anything else but Collinite yet again... :wall:

And this wasn't even a 'which wax is best thread?'


----------



## ph0 (Aug 16, 2012)

-Raven- said:


> Just go back and read my first post and all will make sense once again.
> 
> Don't know what rattled the Collinite warriors cage, but another thread ruined by someone with no interest in anything else but Collinite yet again... :wall:
> 
> And this wasn't even a 'which wax is best thread?'


Haha. Butthurt fanboys. I'm not ruining your business ads fanboy and maybe even invester. BTW EXO v2 was released yesterday :thumb: so do some research too:thumb: Where can i buy the non hyped and tested ads hybrid coating that lives to the hype you spreading here:lol:


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Do you want to edit anymore posts of yours while you're at it? I think you missed one or two! :thumb:


----------



## ph0 (Aug 16, 2012)

I'll just stop posting. And do me a favor get of that collinite bs, i explained my opinion about waxes earlier:wave:


----------



## TooFunny (Sep 18, 2012)

I think this has to be the fastest deteriorating thread ever! Sad really, a very interesting but of tech. Good luck guys with the coatings I for one will be keeping a beady eye, just been chatting with Matt and think I'll be interested in artdesicko for my old mans new ford bmax in white, can compare it to my white megane with the C1 and EXOv2 I've just ordered. 
Variety is the spice of life!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Wow this site is going down hill of late if it not the sales section I know where to get that cheaper, it seems we have so many experts that have not tried the stuff they are speaking about, and it seems threads seem to be getting hijacked more and more


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

TooFunny said:


> ......... I for one will be keeping a beady eye, just been chatting with Matt and think I'll be interested in artdesicko for my old mans new ford bmax in white, can compare it to my white megane with the C1 and EXOv2 I've just ordered.
> Variety is the spice of life!


It is indeed! :thumb:

Looking forward to a Thread and your thoughts on those! :thumb:

No ear wax then? :lol:

Alan W


----------



## TooFunny (Sep 18, 2012)

Yep have asked Matt to keep me posted on artdesicko, will be doing mine in a couple of weeks so hopefully shortly after I'll do the old mans so will do a write up on each. 

Nah need all the ear wax I can get at the moment to dull the nagging from the Mrs for buying even more 'crap' for the car!!! :lol:


----------



## S63 (Jan 5, 2007)

Derekh929 said:


> Wow this site is going down hill of late if it not the sales section I know where to get that cheaper, it seems we have so many experts that have not tried the stuff they are speaking about, and it seems threads seem to be getting hijacked more and more


These threads should carry a spoiler...maybe, Riddle me this, riddle me that.

Lost count of the times we read of those that know stuff that's all "out there" on the web but it must never be divulged on here, is it like saying Macbeth outside a theatre?


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Ok so I'm steppin in here against my better judgment, as this thread isn't really about ads. BUT

can we just remember please this is about hybrid coatings in general, and not artdesicko. Having an opinion on coatings in general is something we should all have, good or bad, and I welcome both sides. But who makes what for who is incidental, value is all that matters, and is the end user getting it

PH0, if you would like I will try to get you a sample of artdesicko? You could maybe do a review of it for us? Then should you want to buy any further products you can contact me directly. I will forward a price list and hopefully add you to my growing list of very happy customers 

Matt


----------



## Spoony (May 28, 2007)

Well, this thread seems to have taken a turn.

I love my waxes and I love my coatings, maybe I'm in the minority. 

Collinite was touted here, collinite is fantastic. - seriously - why spend more on a wax?

The coatings are just another league all together though. 

For my personal preference hybrid coatings are where it's at, they might not have the durability of some of the other coatings but they certainly give me the look and feel that I'm looking for. I just need to change my behaviour when I'm maintaining them to make the most of them as in the past I've been used to maintaining polymer sealants and waxes.

At the end of the day it's only a product, buy it or don't buy it. Love it or hate it.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

My own personal opinion is that there is way more to a coating, hybrid, si02 etc, than just durability. If out right durability was all that mattered I would have extra clear coat put on, cause the longer a coating is on the more it itself will marr and the more it will require refinishing. Looks, slickness, dirt retention, dirt release, water behaviour, gloss, all these things are more important to me than simple durability. But I do understand why people want to apply something and forget about it for 24 months


----------



## tangledmonkey (Apr 9, 2012)

What's the difference between a hybrid coating and say Wolfs HB?

I'm interested in artdesicko, Matt, could you possible PM me details? Cheers


----------



## PaulinLincs (Jan 16, 2011)

Am i being a bit thick here ? Where the hell can i find any information prices/where to buy
ArtDeshine products. It looks very interesting.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

PaulinLincs said:


> Am i being a bit thick here ? Where the hell can i find any information prices/where to buy
> ArtDeshine products. It looks very interesting.


Send a pm to Matt aka stangalang. 

Alan W


----------



## PaulinLincs (Jan 16, 2011)

Alan W said:


> Send a pm to Matt aka stangalang.
> 
> Alan W


Cheers Alan.:thumb:


----------



## TooFunny (Sep 18, 2012)

Way to hijack a manufacturers thread!! And we're not talking about nano coatings anyway, these are hybrid coating, much newer technology.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

No no this is waxes and sealants section, anyone can and should post. It's the only way we can all compare and learn. But I agree, first post, just happens to have "found" a product, all seems a bit set up. That said, you know I'm gonna google them and try and get some ha ha


----------



## TooFunny (Sep 18, 2012)

Oops my bad, was just in the artdeshine one, but yeah does seem iffy.


----------



## 182_Blue (Oct 25, 2005)

rsandham said:


> hi ive been following your thread and have come across a great nano technology paint and surface protection system called ***glide ******** that has the durability required , ease of application and hi protection capabilities . It was developed in the aviation industry and is now being sold into detailers globally . it goes onto paint , glass , alloy surfaces and is offering . take a look .


Your email is Robert*@****glideltd.com so that to me suggests that you didn't just come across it !!!

Please note I added the stars to prevent you getting any more free advertising.


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

I've linked the pics again for those who haven't seen them.


----------



## Bod42 (Jun 4, 2009)

I am definitely an advocate of any of these new coating coming out and I'm surprised by any 'proper' detailer who says there not. Come on we all love new stuff, how many of you have got multiple products that do exactly the same job.

I love detailing my car and bike often but I put Cquartz on my dads car who doesnt take care of it and for people like him, a durable, put on and leave product is perfect.

Thanks for the info Raven I will definitely be getting a load of Artdeshine product sent over to NZ, a lot of them based on your reviews.

Something that keeps confusing me though. If all Wax, Sealant, Hybrid, Ear Wax, Nano Coating, Etc are created equel and make zero different but 90% of the finish is in the prep, what makes the Final 10%, magic:wall::speechles


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

Bod42 said:


> I am definitely an advocate of any of these new coating coming out and I'm surprised by any 'proper' detailer who says there not. Come on we all love new stuff, how many of you have got multiple products that do exactly the same job.
> 
> I love detailing my car and bike often but I put Cquartz on my dads car who doesnt take care of it and for people like him, a durable, put on and leave product is perfect.
> 
> ...


If you message Chuan at Maxdetail he can source the ADS stuff 

$49.90 for Sicko :thumb:


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Bod42 said:


> Something that keeps confusing me though. If all Wax, Sealant, Hybrid, Ear Wax, Nano Coating, Etc are created equel and make zero different but 90% of the finish is in the prep, what makes the Final 10%, magic:wall::speechles


Technique in application


----------



## Waylander-A4 (May 29, 2013)

thats the dodgiest web site i have seen i think

http://artdeshine.com.sg/


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

Lol, the buttons don't even match, 404's all over the shop etc. Doesn't give much confidence in the product...


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Try Apec-ind.com instead. 

If you are serious and not just a spammer, PM Stangalang for ArtDeShine products and information. :thumb:

There's the ArtDeShine section on here too for any information as well.


----------



## Alex L (Oct 25, 2005)

That website is a lot more useful, it actually lists what does what :thumb:


----------



## fordfan (Feb 4, 2013)

ADS Facebook also has a lot of info and pics and of course here in DW... And as raven suggested the apec industries site has a lot of info


----------



## Artdeshine (Aug 21, 2012)

*website under construction.*

http://www.apec-ind.com/

Hi the website is under major construction. To have online buying for international. At meantime go to my trading company website stated above.

QUOTE=SteveyG;4158770]Lol, the buttons don't even match, 404's all over the shop etc. Doesn't give much confidence in the product...[/QUOTE]


----------



## Artdeshine (Aug 21, 2012)

*under ecommernce transistion*

http://www.apec-ind.com/

Pls go to my trading website.



Waylander-A4 said:


> thats the dodgiest web site i have seen i think
> 
> http://artdeshine.com.sg/


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

alfred said:


> http://www.apec-ind.com/
> 
> Hi the website is under major construction. To have online buying for international. At meantime go to my trading company website stated above.


Can we not buy at the moment then? Would like to try some of the products.


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

SteveyG said:


> Can we not buy at the moment then? Would like to try some of the products.


Of course you can please contact Matt aka stangalang.


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

No website?


----------



## Flakey (May 5, 2013)

Having read through most of the pages of this thread, I have to confess that I have never used a coating. What would I do instead if I can't wax my car every month? But just to try them on, are there any hybrid coatings other than Exo V2 and Artdeshine?

I think coatings as such deserve at least one sticky as these are a new type of LSPs and can be quite confusing for a newbie. I for one won't know how to differentiate the ever so popular Opti Coat and CQuartz from other brands like Maxprotect, ADS etc.


----------

